# [SOLVED] call of duty 4 Vista Lag Problems



## Aptec368 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello All, I just upgraded from Xp to Vista home 32 bit. I never had lag problems on XP but after a certain amount of time playing call of duty 4 my game starts to get really choppy. Trust me when i say my computer meets requirements by far and ive disabled all vista themes and enabled admin in shortcut properties. plz give me some input on how to fix this problem.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: call of duty 4 Vista Lag Problems*

Disabling Vista themes will make no difference to your gaming expereince.

Can you please downlowd PC WIzard from my sig, install it. Then open it and go to FILE< SAVE AS and save the text file. Copy the text out of that file into this thread. Please also specficy what PSU you have (make and model).

cheers


----------



## Aptec368 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: call of duty 4 Vista Lag Problems*

Thank you for your assistance )))

Owner: Aptec
User: Aptec
Operating System: Windows Vista (TM) Home Basic Home Edition 6.00.6001 Service Pack 1
Report Date: Monday 31 March 2008 at 11:02

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PSU!! - Turbo Cool SLI 510 (Best info i can give you on the PSU i googled it and found it)


<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : Gigabyte P35C-DS3R 

> Chipset : Intel P31/P35 (Liquid Cooled)

> Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 @ 3000 MHz (Liquid Cooled)

> Physical Memory : 2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM ) (Liquid Cooled)

> Video Card : Nvidia Corp GeForce 7800 GTX (Liquid Cooled)

> Hard Disk : ST3250824AS (250 GB)

> Hard Disk : WDC (120 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C ATA Device

> DVD-Rom Drive : MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000

> Monitor Type : Dell Computer DELL P780 - 16 inches (Using Monitor at work)

> Network Card : Realtek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC

> Operating System : Windows Vista (TM) Home Basic Home Edition 6.00.6001 Service Pack 1

> DirectX : Version 10.00

> Windows Performance Index : 5.5

YOUR THE BEST!!!

God Bless


----------



## Aptec368 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: call of duty 4 Vista Lag Problems*

Now that i c that my DX version is 10 and im running a DX9 card im installing DX9 as we speak and ill see if that works.


----------



## Aptec368 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: call of duty 4 Vista Lag Problems*

Yup that did the trick. Thnx for your assistance in this matter.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: call of duty 4 Vista Lag Problems*

It doesn't quite work that way regarding DX9/10. So yes, update DirectX, but its not an either or situation. I am slightly at a loss as to why this lag is occuring because as you say your hardware specs meet at least the minimum requirements, inlcuidng your PSU which has 34A on the single 12V rail. The other things that cross my mind inlcude:

1. Heat (even though your have a water cooling system) - please check temps
2. Are you overclocking too much?
3. Network lag?

Confirm for me:

1. Does this happen during single player, multiplayer (ie online) or both
2. Do you have the latest nvidia drivers installed?
3. What are the temps for GPU, and CPU during play.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: call of duty 4 Vista Lag Problems*

ah ok, great

dx required.


----------



## Aptec368 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: call of duty 4 Vista Lag Problems*

yeah i dont overclock as you may think cause for some reason my bios wont save when i update my frequency settings and voltages so i said the hell with it and to answer ur questions anyways, 

CPU temp - id say stays around 90 to 80 degrees. programs say its at 110 to 150 under a load but i took the block off today and it was room temp after staying on all night, same goes for my graphics card,

Im running on verizon fios so i get no network lag.

And oddly enough all my lag was coming from multiplayer games like cod4 ut3 and bf2 but single player never lagged.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: call of duty 4 Vista Lag Problems*

That CPU temp seems excessively high mate!

Also, if it is multiplayer lag then it is to do with your internet connection, not much that can be done really.


----------



## Aptec368 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: call of duty 4 Vista Lag Problems*

Yeah but the lag has been fixed  DX9 was the solution, i didnt relize that vista didn't already have it installed for backward compatibility so i never thought to install it for my card. And when i said 80 to 90 degress i didn't mean Celsius i meant Fahrenheit. lol my CPU stays at room temp. But programs like CPU z and Everest say different but when i felt it, it was cool to the touch so screw what programs say lol.


----------



## jello (Dec 22, 2008)

i have DX9 installed but call of duty 4 still lags 
do u know how to run the game in DX9 mode??


----------



## Krayziedude (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: call of duty 4 Vista Lag Problems*

Hey how are yo. i was thinking it looks like you know whats up by any chance do you why am laggin on singleplayer on cod4 i got the requirements i have no idea why i lag well hope you reply later


----------

